
Ask HN: Software Valuation and Quality Assurance - austintech1
Are there reliable software valuation methodologies that consider the extent to which the software product meets QA standards?
======
sarcasmatwork
TDD -
[https://www.agilealliance.org/glossary/tdd/](https://www.agilealliance.org/glossary/tdd/)

This would also depend on the intent of the software as there may be standards
or specific requirements that need to be met. I.E Medical software.

